# 1776 and the Airports according to Trump



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Many a true word spoken in jest...

Truth or incompetance?

Did we have airports and fighter planes and bombers in 1776?

President Trump: "The Continental Army suffered a bitter winner at Valley Forge, found glory across the waters of the Delaware and seized victory from Cornwallis of Yorktown. Our Army manned the *air*, it ran the ramparts, it took over the *airports*, it did everything it had to do."

https://t.co/fFA4inGJJF




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-07-05 14:49:04Reaction Score: 0


What exactly is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-05 14:49:31Reaction Score: 0




Timeshifter said:


> Many a true word spoken in jest...
> 
> Truth or incompetance?
> 
> ...


Hopefully this is a case of Deep Fake. We knew it would start sometime.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-07-05 14:51:05Reaction Score: 1


Spoken in jest means, I am joking (but really telling a truth)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2019-07-05 16:15:04Reaction Score: 1


Trump is either an idiot or the greatest performance artist who ever lived.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EffieDate: 2019-07-05 16:40:59Reaction Score: 2


the speech continues: "under the *rockets* red glare, it had nothing but victory."

also if you listen to the speech, the sound ducks/clips out after he says "The army manned the air--". Can't tell what he's saying. Airforce?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: studytruthDate: 2019-07-05 16:58:54Reaction Score: 2




Effie said:


> the speech continues: "under the *rockets* red glare, it had nothing but victory."
> 
> also if you listen to the speech, the sound ducks/clips out after he says "The army manned the air--". Can't tell what he's saying. Airforce?


i would like to get a lip reader to check this out...but I am not sure if they even skip the video at that moment to stop a lip read, for i wonder if he said "airplanes." We should try to find a cleaner version of this speech.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-07-05 19:33:34Reaction Score: 13


My thoughts align with yours, _@Timeshifter_. This ties together the main thesis on stolen history.

Trump "confuses" The Revolutionary War with the War of 1812... Isn't this the time period we have the most questions about? Has it not been posited many times on this site that historical events happened simultaneously, but were spread out to add another 1,000 years to our timeline?

Then, Trump says there were airports during this ambiguous war-filled time. Yeah, there may very well have been. There is more than enough evidence on this site to prove civilization was much more advanced than we are now.
Iraqi transport minister claims first airport was built 7,000 years ago in Iraq
The Nazca Lines: Ancient Vimana Runways | Ancient Code

When was 1775? When was 1812? When was The Revolutionary War? Who the hell knows.

This place is far from what we have been taught, and at the risk of sounding like a broken record, yeah, Trump's an actor, an ignorant one. I once assumed that those in charge are "in the know" and go home at night to laugh their asses off at how gullible we are, but I don't think that's the case anymore.

This reminds me of a previous oddity. About 3 years ago, when Zika Virus was the thing to be scared of, Dr. Agus was invited on the CBS morning show. In the midst of his interview, he says, "...and the world is flat...".

Now, I do not subscribe to any shape of this realm. That is not the point. The point is that this doctor (I guess he's a doctor) just dropped this bomb TO NO RESPONSE.

2:30 and AGAIN at 3:05:

For those who believe in a globe earth, they will explain this away as gaslighting, subconsciously introducing a psy op.
For those who believe in flat earth, they will hail Dr. Agus as a hero for trying to spread the word.
For those who are wise enough to stop feeding in to the duality of this realm, they see that Dr. Agus is just playing his part. We know the term NPC, and that is what Dr. Agus and Gayle King are. Millions of people listened to this report, but few caught on. There are messages for the awakened everywhere.

We awaken, but we awaken so slowly. What was the impetus of your awakening? There is at least one person out there who will be put on a truth-seeking journey due to Trump's airplane comment.

Much "truth" is presented to those with eyes to see and ears to hear. And I use "truth" because it is not necessarily true so much as it is an alternative to what we have been taught in order to introduce those curious enough to enter the rabbit hole.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2019-07-05 19:38:22Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Many a true word spoken in jest...
> 
> Truth or incompetance?
> 
> ...


No he is just highly retarded.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2019-07-06 14:41:18Reaction Score: 0




Searching said:


> My thoughts align with yours, _@Timeshifter_. This ties together the main thesis on stolen history.
> 
> Trump "confuses" The Revolutionary War with the War of 1812... Isn't this the time period we have the most questions about? Has it not been posited many times on this site that historical events happened simultaneously, but were spread out to add another 1,000 years to our timeline?
> 
> ...


But why?


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-07-06 15:59:46Reaction Score: 1




SunBard said:


> Trump is either an idiot or the greatest performance artist who ever lived.


Aspertame+narcissistic personality disorder + entitlement+ entertainment = Trump

Guy fooled so many people meanwhile under UN resettlement deal USA importing probable ebola infected migrants, will be a boon to Merck, Eli Lilly etc...

So, as much as many of these things irritate me, and really after this guy bungled Syria and is about to sacrifice more us resources in IRAN, I really think he just made some idiotic statements.  Sure he's rich and in America that makes one a "success" and " smart", but really he appears blinded by hubris and now going aspertame senile.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-07-06 16:54:11Reaction Score: 3




Dirigible said:


> But why?


Remember those _Pick Your Own Adventure_ books? I see this realm like that. We seem to have signed up to play the role of the long-suffering conspiracy theorist. Dr. Agus, Trump, 9/11, etc. are all prompts that lead us down the 3D life path we have chosen. Others who picked a different adventure respond with cognitive dissonance to prompts meant for us. They will never "see". 

There are many experiences to choose from and I think we all chose our life path before we came here. Some chose a life mainly composed of prosperity and happiness; some chose a life of lacking and misery.  

As humans, it is difficult for us to comprehend why anyone would choose misery, but we were not human when we chose our adventure. We were of a higher consciousness. This realm is based on duality. We see things as good or bad, but from our higher consciousness perspective, there is no good or bad. There is only experience, and we keep coming back to this playground again and again to experience it all.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-07-06 17:25:05Reaction Score: 7


The OP’s historical intent was lost real quick here.

Have to lock this thread. Personal opinions on our current political leaders of the world are not for this forum.


----------

